# albino squirrel



## Pole (Nov 7, 2013)

Yesterday, my mother has sighted an albino grey squirrel near King's college hospital, London. Anyone else see those?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Pole said:


> Yesterday, my mother has sighted an albino grey squirrel near King's college hospital, London. Anyone else see those?


 
I saw your mother


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Pole said:


> Yesterday, my mother has sighted an albino grey squirrel near King's college hospital, London. Anyone else see those?


I haven't seen one personally, but they are about. You also get wild melanistic squirrel as well.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

sharpstrain said:


> I saw your mother


what a stupid waste of time reply


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They're more common than you might think. Because albinism is a recessive gene, you usually find pockets of them in places where they are obviously inter-breeding

So if you've seen one, it's very likely that there will be more in the area.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

tegrey2008 said:


> what a stupid waste of time reply


what stupid waste of time comment


----------

